# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  CardType or AccountType?

## jeffmadison

The requirements say the type (Gold, Platinum, etc.) is an attribute of the Card. Mr. Product Owner, are you sure it's not an attribute of the Account? Just checking.

Either way, I'm not seeing Type implemented in sprint 1 (the second article). Is that intentional? If so, it might be helpful if we could see the overall list of product backlog items to know what's coming up in future sprints, even if we don't yet know what sprint they'll be in. Know what I mean?

----------


## rgarrison

Good point. Might the same person receive a Gold card from Lexus and a Platinum card from Alaska Airlines?

My expectation was that these cards would be marketed independently. Your point is valid, though, that your creditworthiness is tied to your account, not a particular card.

Anyone else have an opinion about whether this should be an attribute of Card or Account?

----------


## Arnie

> Good point. Might the same person receive a Gold card from Lexus and a Platinum card from Alaska Airlines?


But those would be two different accounts, wouldn't they?

----------


## rgarrison

> But those would be two different accounts, wouldn't they?


So if "Gold" or "Platinum" is an attribute of an account instead of a card, what about Card Partner (e.g. Alaska Airlines, Lexus)? I would suspect that would also be an attribute of an account.

Thoughts?

----------


## MAK

In my opinion. It is just a Normalization process.

CardType and Card Partners are just lookups. the keys of CardType and Card Partners are going to be attributes of the object Account.

We could always dictate the relationship of the Cardtype and Card partners on the object Account.

----------


## Arnie

> So if "Gold" or "Platinum" is an attribute of an account instead of a card, what about Card Partner (e.g. Alaska Airlines, Lexus)? I would suspect that would also be an attribute of an account.
> 
> Thoughts?


Keep me from getting confused here.

It seems, from my experience, that a 'branded' card from Partner A is most likely a separate account from a 'branded' card from Partner B -each with their own account limits and 'perks'. The account for Card A may allow 'double' airmiles, whereas Card B has no air mile provisions. Card A may have a lower interest rate than Card B, etc.

Granted, the bank (but not the Partners) has a fudicary responsibility to have some way to 'relate' the two separate accounts in order to have a 'heads-up' if the account holder is getting into problems.

I've never experienced opening ONE 'Account' and then having the options to obtain multiple branded cards -all part of the same account.

----------


## rgarrison

Arnie, I think you've got it correct. My mistake initially was trying to model an "account" that is issued cards from different "partners".

Your idea of "relating" cards may have to happen, but it will not be exposed to the person holding those cards.

----------

